# Rips HGH blood test results



## grind4it (May 30, 2012)

I got in some Rips last week and either this shit is real or I have cancer!

Below are the test results. Keep in mind this reflects 5iu. So the theory is the 23.6 ng/mL at 5iu would translate to a respectable 47.2 at 10iu.

Now that’s all well and good; but I have no interest in turning my four head into a five head so personally I plan on running at 2iu ED (5on 2 off – I know I am going to catch shit for not running ED) which should put me at or around 9.44. This is would be over 3X the maximum normal range of 0.0 – 2.9 not to mention more than 10X over my natural .2-.3

So, here’s how the test went: I did a 5iu Riptropin shot (IM) 2 hours and 55 minutes before the blood was drawn. 

Just a side note; My base GH , Serum is .2-.3 I’m 6’ 2” 210lbs at less than 10% BF. I have read some different things that state that the test can be affected by weight and possibly height.


For those of you who are still reading: I also have some of our favorite Uncles HGH in transit. As soon as I get it I’m going to dry out a couple of days then test it. Once I get the labs back I will post them in this thread as well. With that said, even if Z test higher I am going with the Rips!

Grind
View attachment 165


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

Considering I scored a 23 after injecting 10iu of elitropins which are currently the #2 hgh for strength and potency, this speaks volumes about the current potency of rips!!!


----------



## grind4it (May 30, 2012)

This is my first run on GH and I'm thinking I won the freakin loto!


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Wow, awesome.  Thanks for sharing.  Rips ftw!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 30, 2012)

Thanx for sharing bro.


----------



## SFGiants (May 30, 2012)

Pretty close to mine and my base is .1 I'm 43

I scored 66 on 10iu


----------



## Zeek (May 31, 2012)

If I scored a 66 on a gh serum I don't think I could even use the rest of that kit! I would worship it like a Budah!!


----------



## Pikiki (May 31, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> If I scored a 66 on a gh serum I don't think I could even use the rest of that kit! I would worship it like a Budah!!



Lmao...At least try to clone that bacth!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 31, 2012)

Wow that's great!!!


----------



## bah1a (Jun 1, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Now that’s all well and good; but I have no interest in turning my four head into a five head so personally I plan on running at 2iu ED (5on 2 off – I know I am going to catch shit for not running ED) which should put me at or around 9.44. This is would be over 3X the maximum normal range of 0.0 – 2.9 not to mention more than 10X over my natural .2-.3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grind4it (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sure someone can give you a recommended starting dose. It maybe helpful to know your goal (new muscle, recomposition, fat lose, replacment therophy etc..


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I'm sure someone can give you a recommended starting dose. It maybe helpful to know your goal (new muscle, recomposition, fat lose, replacment therophy etc..



Opp wrong board lol!

Start at 2iu maybe you'll have to lower it but start low Rips are STRONG!


----------



## bah1a (Jun 2, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Opp wrong board lol!



I didn't realize it was the wrong board.  Sorry!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2012)

bah1a said:


> I didn't realize it was the wrong board.  Sorry!



No it was me bro I had to edit my 1st post I thought I replied to a different board when I replied to this post!


----------



## DF (Jun 2, 2012)

bah1a I believe that Mrs P is taking Hgh as well.  Not sure which brand though.  Maybe shoot her a PM



bah1a said:


> I didn't realize it was the wrong board.  Sorry!


----------



## bah1a (Jun 2, 2012)

ok thanks!


----------



## bah1a (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm actually going to mix 1 vial of the rips tomorrow.  For anti-aging purposes, I started the blue tops about 3 1/2 weeks ago.  I worked up to 2ius (and don't notice anything different.  They aren't very strong I guess.)  I think I'll try the rips at 1iu for a few days, then work up to 1.5.  I think that should work out fine.   I still have a couple of vials of blue tops that I'll work in between the rips.


----------



## Whackor (Jun 5, 2012)

bah1a said:


> I'm actually going to mix 1 vial of the rips tomorrow.  For anti-aging purposes, I started the blue tops about 3 1/2 weeks ago.  I worked up to 2ius (and don't notice anything different.  They aren't very strong I guess.)  I think I'll try the rips at 1iu for a few days, then work up to 1.5.  I think that should work out fine.   I still have a couple of vials of blue tops that I'll work in between the rips.



I've been running gen blue tops for 3 months.  I have not pulled any labs yet and need to. (Labs will tell you everything)  I've been alternating 3 & 4 iu (based on it's potency) 5x a week with weekends off.  I believe I may be what they call a "high responder" requiring more than the normal dose.  But for a woman top quality gh would be at a .8 or 1 iu.  Watch for hand numbness and joint pain as a sign of to high dose.  Also, fat loss is associated at injection site.

 I've got 10 years on you I'm with you on the age prevention


----------



## bah1a (Jun 8, 2012)

Whackor said:


> I've been running gen blue tops for 3 months.  I have not pulled any labs yet and need to. (Labs will tell you everything)  I've been alternating 3 & 4 iu (based on it's potency) 5x a week with weekends off.  I believe I may be what they call a "high responder" requiring more than the normal dose.  But for a woman top quality gh would be at a .8 or 1 iu.  Watch for hand numbness and joint pain as a sign of to high dose.  Also, fat loss is associated at injection site.
> 
> I've got 10 years on you I'm with you on the age prevention



Thanks!  

I've been on the generic blue tops for a month at 2ius, and I've encountered zero changes. I've started alternating with the rips and hope to see a better response.  

Bahia


----------



## Tkiller (Jun 14, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I got in some Rips last week and either this shit is real or I have cancer!
> 
> Below are the test results. Keep in mind this reflects 5iu. So the theory is the 23.6 ng/mL at 5iu would translate to a respectable 47.2 at 10iu.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2012)

Tkiller said:


> Consider yourself lucky bro I just got 4 kits of blue tops generics and did 8 iu's for a week and then did 10iu's and went and tested about 1 1/2 hours and tested out at a 5. Very disappointed!!! basically 25% potent



I hate hearing this type of stuff but most of use go through it also.

Kigs tested .1
Shit Tops colored red tested 2.8
Rips tested 66.9

MAJOR difference!


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 14, 2012)

thats why i'm in love with u SF!!!! if u wernt already married with kids i'd ask for your hand in marriage ....it is legal in Cali no? I'm movingg out real soon maybe we could grab some dinner or maybe just take things slow....cofffee?


----------



## Tkiller (Jun 18, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I hate hearing this type of stuff but most of use go through it also.
> 
> Kigs tested .1
> Shit Tops colored red tested 2.8
> ...



I dont understand WTF!!! Why is it so hard to get quality GH. I mean I would pay more to have quality GH and im sure most others guys would too. Whats the point of getting a kit for $200 but its weak or bunk. i would much rather pay $300 a kit if it meant every kit tested high and was quality GH. Why is it so hard to find a quality trust worthy source!!! frustrated and venting!!!


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 18, 2012)

Tkiller said:


> I dont understand WTF!!! Why is it so hard to get quality GH. I mean I would pay more to have quality GH and im sure most others guys would too. Whats the point of getting a kit for $200 but its weak or bunk. i would much rather pay $300 a kit if it meant every kit tested high and was quality GH. Why is it so hard to find a quality trust worthy source!!! frustrated and venting!!!



Because this HGH business generates probably over a BILLION dollars annually...so figure it out bro. For example the shit red tops mention below that tested 2.8. Now who ever put those together could of made 1,000 kits of quality HGH .... but instead decided to make 100,000 kits of shit HGH so he could maximize his profit. You think he give a fuck that your betting beat...as long as at the end of the day he's raking ing hundreds of thousands and he can still say he sells REAL HGH(cause there is some...some HGH in that kit).

These greedy fucks over in china know the demand...and they now the rarity of LEGIT suppliers...so they exploit that fact and flood the market with junk and that what 80 percent of the buyers get...is junk. Thats why i have never ordered HGH and hill never unless i do my homework and know the shit is the real deal. Even then, i order a kit a get tested to make sure.

I do the same when i buy my gear...i do my research. But u have to understand...the HGH market i think personally, because their is no known way to know for sure, generates much more money annually. Just my opinion tho because we can't exaptyly open up FORBES magazine and take look at the overall market for either one...cuz it's all illegitimate?


----------



## NicNitro (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi - I placed an order from a domestic store and was told that rip's are now scarce and he tried to exchange the order for Kig's. But I did some reading on line and it seems kig's are crap, so I said no. Rips or money please. Now I am waiting 4 weeks for one or the other. This weekend I intend on curing his faulty memory   I miss jin (pre '08), I'd order right from gen science and have no issues at all.

ah the good old days

Also a lot of gh these days is really ghrp 6 (if you are so lucky & isn't just crap)


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2012)

NicNitro said:


> Hi - I placed an order from a domestic store and was told that rip's are now scarce and he tried to exchange the order for Kig's. But I did some reading on line and it seems kig's are crap, so I said no. Rips or money please. Now I am waiting 4 weeks for one or the other. This weekend I intend on curing his faulty memory   I miss jin (pre '08), I'd order right from gen science and have no issues at all.
> 
> ah the good old days
> 
> Also a lot of gh these days is really ghrp 6 (if you are so lucky & isn't just crap)



What store would this be?


----------



## NicNitro (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd prefer not to put it out there publicly.
PM me if you'd like.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 18, 2012)

wondering same


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 18, 2012)

Edited....


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 19, 2012)

nothing i read dudes post wrong and thought he said he was gonna curse at the dude for having a shitty memory


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> nothing i read dudes post wrong and thought he said he was gonna curse at the dude for having a shitty memory



PM coming your way bro.

PS: Dont sweat the bro's wife - she's just crazy! Not worth going back to the big house...


----------

